# FreeBSD 11 doesnt install on HP Proliant



## cwf-ml (Jul 13, 2017)

So... I'm looking for ideas.

Trying to install 11.0-amd64 on a HP Proliant. An older one - DL360G7

Which like all our servers, sits in some data center where I can not physically access it. So the only possible method (and, indeed, the only method at all for certain types of servers) is installation via HP iLo. 

ilos can use both ISO and IMG files, to simulate CDROMs/DVDs  and Flash Images.

Now FreeBSD broke their ISO emulation somehwere in 8.x or 9.x, and never bothered to fix it, despite being told about it. So for production version 9.x and 10.x we built our own ISO images containing a fix. As a fallback, the memstick image used to work out-of-the-box. 

But we don't yet have our own 11.x ISO image. And the uefi memstick image doesn't boot on those older Proliants either.

So - has anybody found a workaround (besides installing 10.3 and using freebsd-upgrade?) 

As a side note, I find this pretty exasperating. Which band of 15-year-old hobbyists is making FreeBSD policies like this these days? People obsess about supporting obscure hobby hardware and strange laptops around here, but the proverbial server-OS FreeBSD can not be bothered anymore to support the hardware of the world's largest server vendor...

I probably should complain to the professional FreeBSD support organisation (that does not exist) where we would buy FreeBSD support contracts (that don't exist) similar to RedHats offerings, especially including those 10 years security fix support (which doesn't exist either).


----------



## tingo (Jul 16, 2017)

Or you could do what any professional user would do; write a problem report using FreeBSD's official bug report facility, so that there exists an official problem report for any problems you have found.
Venting here or in another forum might be good for getting out a bit of steam, but without a PR it sure doesn't look very professional.


----------



## cwf-ml (Jul 27, 2017)

LOL. Yeah, I will do that. The problem has been known so long I doubt someone will bother, but that was my plan to do if noone comes up here with "i know a way to fix this".

Alas, apparently nobody did.  So here we go: PR 221056. Let's hope its actually dealt with. My oldest still open bug in the system is from 2006. And I even submitted a simple fix with that. The one from 2009 hasn't even been worked on - apparently nobody needs IPv6 anyway. We still maintain exception clauses in scripts to work around that one.


----------

